# Online training courses?



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Jazz and I are finishing up our second series of introductory agility courses. Sadly, there isn't a follow-up course. I understand there is something about thirty miles away, but apparently you've got to be pretty competent already to participate. I've got some simple equipment (a wobble board, a tire jump, a bar jump, a tunnel, and a set of weave poles) but I don't have a good place to set all of them up together, so we've been practicing individual obstacles in the living room. I ordered a DVD, but it's outdated to some extend and not particularly helpful with specifics. I've seen links on FB to a couple of online agility courses. Anyone familiar with that sort of thing? Are they worth the money?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Denise Fenzi has a good reputation amongst dog people I know or know online, so can recommend her Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - Home . If memory serves, people can attend at one of several levels, which controls the cost and also participation level. Not sure if she has the courses you're looking at, but wanted to throw it out there.

Here is her other site: Denise Fenzi | a professional dog trainer specializing in relationship-building in competitive dog sport teams .

Wonder if you could retake the first class and set up something with the instructor to add complexity to your courses or somehow start you towards the next level, assuming the instructor has the knowledge to help you safely start that direction.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I've never done an online course for agility, just some theory courses for pet training. I do have a friend who has done online agility classes several times with different dogs. _Added, she has done the Denise Fenzi course (we were writing at the same time streetcar)._

I am lucky to be able to do private lessons with a top agility handler who has been on the AKC Europe team several times. She is also a provisional judge now. 

I suggest seeing if you can find someone to do private lessons with to work on developing excellent contact criteria and start line stays, then an online class might feel a little more interesting. Or maybe see if you can audit an online class.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

*Online training*

I've taken both Denise Fenzi and Daisy Peel classes on line, Denise for motivation & play, and Daisy Peel's agility handling courses. A group of 6 local trainers initially enrolled in Daisy's classes. Part of our own requirement was to watch each other run and provide feedback and constructive comments. We all are members of a training club so have access to a large training space at no additional cost. Two years later we are still practicing together, with some change in participants, and for me that has marked my greatest progress as a trainer.

I would take another on-line class, but focus on specific skills such as canine fitness, that could be practiced in my living room. Another really useful type of training has been attendance at agility seminars, including scheduling private lessons. There are several top agility competitors/instructors who visit a couple dog training clubs within 50 miles of my home throughout the year. Even auditing the seminars (less expensive, sometimes appropriate for where my training is at, and allows me to take more notes) is useful.

Online free videos (YouTube) are helpful if you know what you're looking for. Our local agility instructors will often refer to these videos for reference.

And . . . I practice handling moves from these resources in my very small home. Wraps, throwbacks, etc all must be mastered on their own before becoming part of a complete successful run.

When I started agility training I thought that it was all about the obstacles. Right now I think it is about maintaining a connection with my dog and learning and being aware of the signals that my dog receives from me, whether intentional or not. See Linda Mecklenburg's handling book. And about having fun, both of us!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Just thought of something. I don't recall where you are in WV, just wonder if you were to attend some agility meets if it might help find more training opportunities like Lily is suggesting. No idea if you want to do that or not, but even though I don't do agility, it's pretty fun to simply watch as a spectator.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I've done a few Susan Garrett online courses, though I don't know if any are going on right now. I did Recallers, Puppy Peeks, and Say Yes to Contact Success, and I enjoyed all of them. 

I would also recommend some good DVDs, like the Susan Salo jumping DVDs, and from Susan Garrett there's Crate Games, Success with One Jump, and the 2x2 Weave Training one, which is pretty much what I used exclusively for our weave pole training, as my training center teaches poles with a different method.

If you've maxed out the lessons at your most local club, I would start going to trials (as a spectator/socializaiton opportunity) and talking to people about training opportunities. You may find people who go to classes you didn't know about, or be able to join a group of people who train together informally, or someone who gives privates--lots of possibilities there. 

To me, one of the best things about Agility is making friends, getting to know people, and cheering them on (or sympathizing as the case may be!). Agility people will be happy to help you!

--Q


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks to all of you for taking time to give me thoughtful, helpful suggestions. I'll make note of the online links you've provided, but it sounds as if I'd be better off to talk to the trainer about private lessons. I hadn't thought about that--I know she has put agility titles on a couple of dogs, but I don't know that she wants to go beyond what she's teaching now. If she doesn't, I'll ask for references or classes, even if they're quite some distance away. I've been to a couple of obedience trials here, but as far as I know, the agility competitors have to go out of state for those trials. Again, thanks.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Here's a list of upcoming conformation shows, rally, obedience, agility, etc. for WV:
InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information about AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services - Shows in State

If you click the name of the show, it will take you to more info with the location, etc. Often there will be names associated with the club offering the event. Sorry, nothing until spring :/.

No idea if any of the other agility organizations have events in your area, but this page has links to them so you can search. The AKC, USDAA, UKC, NADAC dog agility organizations | Affordable Agility

I kind of looked around a little, and agree, probably people do go to PA or a neighboringi state to trial maybe.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Streetcar, that's really helpful. I'm scheduled for a novice rally class (a repeat of the series we took in the fall) with the local obedience club. I know they have a trail in March, after classes are finished. Jazz has been doing pretty well here at the house with the rally commands (not always sharp, but she can respond to them in at least a sloppy way, so we'll keep working on it), but she gets very excited in the class setting and loses focus. If I can get her settled down during class, I may enter her in the novice rally trial then. I will look for agility trials elsewhere this spring. Again, thanks!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

JudyD, it was fun. I like to go look for things and it's so cold in my apartment I'm hunkered down avoiding doing needed housework. You gave me a great excuse to stay in one place for a while, so thank you .


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

*Another agility organization*

Canine Performance Events (CPE), CPE Calendar of Events, also hosts agility trials.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I have taken several online courses - for agility One Mind Dog, Daisy Peel, Stacey Winkler, and Lori Michaels.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I've found a place about 50 miles away that offers private agility classes. (They've got group classes, too, but those are all held in the evening, and I don't drive after dark any more.) The trainer is on vacation this week, so I left a message for her. I don't know what the cost is, if she'll accept me, and if so, whether she can work with me during the day, but I'm excited at the prospect. I'm hoping I can take both dogs, since I won't have to worry about Blue's reactivity to other dogs. A hundred miles round-trip is a long drive but worth it if this works out.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That sounds like a good lead for you all. I often take all three dogs with me, especially when the weather is warm. This way I can rotate dogs and keep each of them involved without getting overheated.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I've found competition goes a long way in keeping my dogs interested. I've been setting the obstacles up in the living room, putting one dog in his/her "place," and working the other one, then switching them. It's good for impulse control, if nothing else.


----------

